# [B] 2x D3 Gästepass [S] Das glaubst du nicht



## Mauricius (28. Juli 2012)

Wie der Thread-Titel schon sagt, habe ich 2 Gästepässe für Diablo 3 zu vergeben. Was ich dafür verlange? Ganz einfach:


1) Drückt euer Gesicht in eine Schüssel voller Schlagsahne (Augen und Lippen sollten erkennbar sein)
2) Streut anschließend noch (gleichmäßig) bunte Zuckerstreusel über euer Gesicht
3) Verziert eure Haare noch etwas mit Ketchup und Senf
3) Setzt euch eine Tomate auf die Nase
4) Haltet ein Blatt Papier mit der Aufschrift "Was man nicht alles für einen Diablo 3 Gästepass tut!" in der Hand
5) Macht ein Foto davon und schickt es mir


Noch nie war es so einfach an einen Gästepass zu kommen!


F: Soll das ein Scherz sein?
A: Nein. Naja, in gewisser Weise ja irgendwie schon.

p.s. Vergesst nicht auf dem Foto zu lächeln!


----------

